
Modern science and Chinese philosophy tell us about how we think (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/trying-not-to-try
======
hosh
It is not just in Chinese philosophy that wu wei appears in. Classical Tantra,
for example, talks about iccha-shakti.

The latter connection to the modern understanding is ok, but limited.
Harmonizing with the different psychological and anatomical selves is only a
part of it. This is also about harmonizing with Reality. (Which, when I put it
that way, implies that there is a separateness to Reality for there to be
harmonized; that's the dualist explanation to what is essentially a non-dual
teaching).

------
k_vi
I guess that in hierarchical structures of companies there is a varying degree
of using(ACC/lateral PFC). Probably people higher up in the structure should
have mastered having a strong PFC than ACC, people in the lower structure are
like the ox-butchers, who ideally should have mastered one or few tasks which
might not be so easy for people handling many tasks together.

------
supergorillaglu
A modern take on this subject is a book called Inner Game of Tennis by Tim
Gallwey. I read the Inner Game of Golf recently and it talks about allowing
your subconscious mind to perform without your conscious (verbal) mind gettin
in the way. A lot has to deal with becoming relaxed and not allowing your
critical self to tense up your body. Apparently Pete Carrol (NFL Seahawks
coach) credits the book to a lot of his success. Im guessing here but it's
possible that Jordan Spieth (won two major golf tournaments last year and tied
Tiger Woods lowest scoring record at Augusta) used this book too. The author
has some putting drills that I correlate to Spieth's use of not looking at the
ball for short putts; he looks at the hole instead.

------
ggia
The neurology of baseball as discussed on NPR on 9-3-2016 identified
successful pitchers and batters as those who did not allow thinking to
interfere with their instantaneous physical actions. Reaction times measured
were less than 500 milliseconds.

------
ZanyProgrammer
Pseudo science with an academic veneer.

~~~
chillacy
The science is pretty solid as far as psychology goes. Thinking Fast and Slow
is often recommended on HN because it provides such a good overview of how the
mind makes decisions with what Kahneman calls system 1 and 2. He ended up
winning a nobel prize for his work in decision theory.

However I think matching what we know is right to ancient texts is the sketchy
part. After all, there's plenty that's wrong in the ancient texts, we just
don't see them.

